# ****Until Further Notice ***Please Read***



## jmharris23

Until further notice the discussion of versions of the bible will no longer be allowed in this forum. 

Due to the inflammatory nature that each and every one of these threads ultimately contains we will no longer allow the discussion of this topic. 

Any thread that starts regarding this topic will be removed immediately. Anyone starting these threads will be warned on their first offense. Any offense after that will award the thread starter an infraction. 

I am sorry that grown men and women, supposedly Christian people cannot discuss a topic such as this without resorting to name calling, slander, and violent language, but it seems that we cannot. So like in so many places in life the bad apples have spoiled the bunch and we will just all suffer the consequences. 

I am sorry for those of you who know how to "play well with others."


----------

